# Seamonkey asking for additional plugins



## Oldrancher (Mar 5, 2016)

I have installed Seamonkey from a /usr/ports build.  I have seen a status bar displaying

```
Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page
```
There is no indication of what plugin is needing, or what is not displaying. 
On this forum, it only comes up when I type a response to a topic, so is showing right now as I type this. 
There is a hot link to a Preferences page, that has "Activate all plugins by default" checked, and no indication why Seamonkey is complaining.
This is on a default installation without any add-ons installed.  And as with Firefox, the installation does not create plugins directories, either globally or locally.
What am I missing.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2016)

This forum has a "Flash-based uploader" option which can be disabled in your Preferences settings.


----------

